# Cuyahoga River: Cascade Valley



## dgfish (Apr 29, 2006)

I've fished this river faithfully a couple years ago catching smallies. Nothing huge but always a good time with lots of fish. Did score a 16" smallie once. I tried there again today with a buddy and was very disappointed!! Several groups of immigrated refuges have claimed that place as their own. We observed about 8 groups/families wading through the river throwing cast nets. They are keeping everything they pull in and grilling them right in the park. The Park Ranger was speaking to them and when we asked him about this atrocious behavior, he stated that unfortunately they are within the law. Cast nets are for catching bait fish to go fishing with, not to catch food. Very disappointed that this, once great fishery, is being cleaned out by people who have no idea what sport fishing is...


----------



## GasFish26 (Aug 15, 2012)

I was there about three weeks ago on Sunday evening. The park was very crowded and I also found the people that you mentioned there. A man was cast netting in the middle of the flow. It's sad that the ranger was so complainant to you. It didn't catch a single thing. I was throwing some flies, woolly bugs, poppers and minnow patterns. I would never eat a fish from there either. That's crazy!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dgfish (Apr 29, 2006)

Although the law may permit it, the park system can impose restrictions within the park to maintain fishing integrity in the stream. Cast netting is not fishing.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

WTH?? Is this real? They have to be catching undersized smallmouth, and that can't be legal!!!


----------



## MikeD7 (Feb 14, 2014)

Where did you fish in cascade? Did you take the road to the back of the park or park at the baseball fields and walk down the hill?


----------



## Perch-N-Quackers (Jun 26, 2011)

We used to fish that stretch of the hoga from the high wall by the ball fields to where the little hoga comes in via waders. Started out fantastic. Couldn't not catch smallies. As years progressed fish were fewer and further between. Sad to say. Last two times up 3 yrs ago nothing.....we wrote it off. we once caught 20 within 30 minutes. Won't forget it. All thrown back, but too many people keeping baby fish ruined it.


----------



## lmbchckn (Apr 3, 2013)

I stopped by there last year to check it out. same story , they were hanging all over the debri in the middle of the river and keeping everything they cought with the nets while the rest of the family , or whoever they were sat on the bank cheering them on. didnt seem like my cup of tea so I just left and havent been back. shame because it seemed like a great area.


----------



## dgfish (Apr 29, 2006)

I fished the Chuckery area. Drove to the back of the park. But the ranger told us that they have been using these cast nets in both sections, from Cuyahoga Street (Oxbow area) all the way up through the Chuckery. I did see one group catch some smallies that I know were under the 12" slot. I informed the ranger and he went to check it out. We were too pissed to stick around any longer.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

That's sad to hear. My buddy went down there and told me the same thing.

I guess the DNR is experimenting with the effects of what the dirty Hoga does to people who consume fish there. We are too cautious to be eating from there so they let the people who don't know eat the fish I guess.


----------



## GasFish26 (Aug 15, 2012)

MikeD7 said:


> Where did you fish in cascade? Did you take the road to the back of the park or park at the baseball fields and walk down the hill?



I drove all the way to the back of the park. Then walked the trail.

A baseball game was going on, didn't want to draw an attention up that way

It all leads to the same point basically though.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GasFish26 (Aug 15, 2012)

legendaryyaj said:


> That's sad to hear. My buddy went down there and told me the same thing.
> 
> I guess the DNR is experimenting with the effects of what the dirty Hoga does to people who consume fish there. We are too cautious to be eating from there so they let the people who don't know eat the fish I guess.



The findings are out... It makes them stupid and inconsiderate!! Lol


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

I've witnessed this same thing just this past weekend in the same area. Last year a buddy and i saw a guy keep everything he caught. I'm sure there were a few undersized smallies and other illegal fish caught. We ended up getting a number to call to report them, but it sounds like they just aren't enforcing anything. Not to mention it's pretty gross they are eating all of those fish. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## joefromakron (Jul 10, 2012)

A person who is a friend of mine used to patrol down there and other places in the valley. He told me that they wont really do anything. He said a lot of the rangers view it as people feeding their families so they leave them alone and I explained or tried to explain that they are ruining a fishery but they dont really care because they cant usually ticket them and if they do it's a lot of paperwork for nothing. 

It seemed completely lost to him that they are paid by tax dollars to protect a natural resource and he is paid by my state and county taxes/license fees to enforce laws to that end, but he said that they all viewed it like him. At least as far as immigrants stripping a river of everything they can with out a license and without regard to size limits. 

They wont even issue tickets because 1 - They usually don't have I.D. to establish who they are and 2 - If they do have I.D. and are issued a ticket they wont pay it. I think its total cratp bu what can they really do. No ranger is going to arrest anyone for this and if they do is not like that's gonna stop them anyways.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

I cant believe anyone would eat a fish from that river. Then again I see people eating fish from other lakes in the area I would not also, but that river? No way.


----------



## bludog (Apr 15, 2011)

I used to fish it many years ago and no way would I eat anything from there.i ts sad if the rangers wont enforce the law the average guy pays again for other people to do what they want.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

Are "these people" the same who are interfering with people fishing at Mogadore. I heard there are issues out there as well.


----------



## lmbchckn (Apr 3, 2013)

Bassbully 52 said:


> Are "these people" the same who are interfering with people fishing at Mogadore. I heard there are issues out there as well.


Any body else heard of this? I seen a whole bunch of them having a cookout by the boat house a couple weeks ago, hoping they werent going to start with the nets out there.I havent heard anything about people being bothered out there though. curious if these people have a liscence, so few of them can even speak english, just curious if they have any idea how things are supposed to be done?


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

That is the problem they don't. I yelled at one if them for keeping an 8in smallie last year and the response I received back was "yes yes"


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

I used to fish that stretch tons... used to catch tons of smallies too! Like 30 in an evening trip... haven't fished it much the last 4-5 years because the fishing is terrible now! I was there one day and there was a whole family there bathing in the river! Pretty sure they don't know raw sewage goes into that river not to mention all the other pollution! Its sad cause it used to be a sure thing to go there and hammer smallies... Now its terrible... Not even just there... Downstream from cascade sucks now too! I still usually try it a couple times a year but I just come home disappointed and remember how it used to be!


----------



## dgfish (Apr 29, 2006)

The "these people" I was referring to were described as "refugees" by the ranger. He said that they are being sent to the area from refugee camps. They live within walking distance of the park and that's why that stretch of the river gets cleaned out by them. He stated that they are working with the local Social Service agencies to try and educate them on sport fishing practices. Either way, doesn't look there will be any positive change any time soon. Sounds like many of us USED TO enjoy that fishery.


----------



## wannabe (Dec 24, 2007)

I was there today fishing and didn't see anybody else. Fished from the bridge to the big tree in the river. I landed 6 smallmouths and 1 nice rock bass. 2 smallmouth were 15 " and 1 was a hefty 18" jumper. The other 3 were small. Plenty of carp swimming around as well.


----------



## Buckeyefly (Apr 28, 2007)

Last time I fished the Cascade Valley area I witnessed the same behavior. The men and boys were slinging the nets, and the women were hauling blue Walmart bags back to the grilling area. Some of the younger kids were hand lining from the bank. I was alone and felt uncomfortable, so i got the heck out of there. Haven't been back since. Very sad situation. Summit Metro Parks should impose some catch and release sections before it is too late. Very sad to here this situation is getting worse.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

18" smallie!? I have fished that section for 15 years and never caught one bigger than 16"! Lucky for you! What did you catch them on? I had one on last year that might have been 18". It took me on a wild but short ride with a couple of jumps and a dive under a rock befoe it broke off. Got a good look at it since I was standing on that rock!

I don't mind them catching the carp but if they're keeping bass, they need to be reported! I have noticed a decline in the carp population the last 5 years or so.


----------



## MikeD7 (Feb 14, 2014)

wannabe said:


> I was there today fishing and didn't see anybody else. Fished from the bridge to the big tree in the river. I landed 6 smallmouths and 1 nice rock bass. 2 smallmouth were 15 " and 1 was a hefty 18" jumper. The other 3 were small. Plenty of carp swimming around as well.


What were you throwing?


----------



## EndoDub (Apr 12, 2008)

Can anyone recomend me a good close spot to hit the 'Hoga?? I live in fairlawn now, right by summit mall, and am looking for the closest spot I can hit for an hour or 2 every once in a while. Anything really close to the merriman valley. Thanks!!!


----------



## fishngolf (Jul 18, 2009)

Any river I see condoms/TP floating down the river im outta there. Let them eat/swim in there. Its our (people, county, rules, immigration laws) trash and our stupid rules if you think about it and we didnt do nothing about that soo.


----------



## wannabe (Dec 24, 2007)

I always use yellow or black while fishing any river. One thing I think people overlook is really thick cover. If you have to fight to get into a spot its going to be a good one. If you can walk right up to it and cast, everybody else has already been there.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> One thing I think people overlook is really thick cover. If you have to fight to get into a spot its going to be a good one. If you can walk right up to it and cast, everybody else has already been there.



"+1!!!"]


Fer sure.


----------



## MikeD7 (Feb 14, 2014)

EndoDub said:


> Can anyone recomend me a good close spot to hit the 'Hoga?? I live in fairlawn now, right by summit mall, and am looking for the closest spot I can hit for an hour or 2 every once in a while. Anything really close to the merriman valley. Thanks!!!


I live in the same part of town. The fishing in decent near Bath Rd and Riverview where yellow creek meets the Cuyahoga. I havent had anything big yet but I havent fished it lately. It all got blown out by the big storm a few weeks back. Cascade is another good place. Its a short trip from the valley


----------



## fordbronco95 (Apr 24, 2004)

The people at Mogadore are from Laos and for the most part good people. I work with a few of them and have a couple as good friends and they are hard workers. They do speak English but when they get together they speak there language. They do have fishing license. They have tournament out there. Try talking to them they are nice people.


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm not sure which part of this thread bothers me more.... that there is a local community that is in such need that the people would resort to netting game.fish (as they likely learned to feed their families before traveling here), or the fact that there is a common theme of superiority in this thread talking about " those people" ......then add the bashing of the river in stereotypical fashion as if it were much different than any other urban/suburban river in the region. 

I haven't had time to fish that section.of the river in a few years but almost always landed dozens of pint sized bass and Manny more chubs in quick hour or so trips. Big fish was probably in the 14-15 inch range, average being 6 to 8 inches. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

boss302 said:


> I'm not sure which part of this thread bothers me more.... that there is a local community that is in such need that the people would resort to netting game.fish (as they likely learned to feed their families before traveling here), or the fact that there is a common theme of superiority in this thread talking about " those people" ......then add the bashing of the river in stereotypical fashion as if it were much different than any other urban/suburban river in the region.
> 
> I haven't had time to fish that section.of the river in a few years but almost always landed dozens of pint sized bass and Manny more chubs in quick hour or so trips. Big fish was probably in the 14-15 inch range, average being 6 to 8 inches.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


They are simply reporting what they have witnessed with their own eyes. Referring to them as "those people" may not be politically correct but we're probably afraid to call out a certain race. It is what it is and some times you have to call it like you see it.


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

The issue is that what is being done is illegal and hurting the fishery. It doesn't matter who is committing the crime. If it was a bunch of white guys there would be just as big of a conversation and I'd still be pissed. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lmbchckn (Apr 3, 2013)

I think most of use would be even more pissed if it was some local guys. we should know better and the govt. or whatever agency thats placing these people needs to educate them on our laws. im sure these people arent going out and getting pasports for the sunny destination of north akron. in my eyes the biggest problem is the people turning the other direction to let this go on. im sure if I was from out of state and traveled here to deer hunt and I shoot 3 bucks everyones going to turn there head and say "well hes not from around here he didnt know any better". heck no there would be people ready to burn me at the stake.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

"those people"

Try walking down a street in Shanghai or Shenzhen and you become one of "those people". The only difference is when I am over there I follow the rules. That is what separates us and them. No disrespect or superiority here. I've been on both ends. A poacher is a poacher!


----------



## Bdrape (May 26, 2004)

I agree with everyone about enforcing the law. I have been stopped and asked for a license many times. As far as the fishing is concerned, walk a little. I have had some great days by exploring a little more of the river. Rivers evolve and fish will move to spots that are not that pressured. Fishing there used to be easy for sure, but you can still catch them if you put effort into it. I went down to the river yesterday and caught three pike and a 13 inch smallie in an hour. There were four other guys fishing within 40 yards of me and they were killing the smallies. We were all catch and release of course. I prsonally would never eat anything form that river unless it is upstream of Kent. I still think we are lucky to have this little river so close.

Bdrape


----------



## GasFish26 (Aug 15, 2012)

Exactly!

I have had a WO wait at my truck for a few hours because he thought my truck and associated license plate were not in synch with having a valid fishing license.
He was pretty shocked when I pulled out a laminated current 2014 fishing license. 
I was targeted because I have a nice truck and pay taxes I guess.

"Those people" fishing illegally should be held accountable!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

I would LOL if someone did a sting operation on "those people" or potential poachers. I mean come on nobody has a Nikon camera w/zoom lens & video. Or some camo and a popup turkey blind. If anyone goes vigilante make sure to post the video!!


----------



## Buckeyefly (Apr 28, 2007)

Well, I have had enough of the humans. .(not to hurt anyones feelings) throwing cast nets. They are destroying a section of the Hooga. My next outing will be me and my circle of anglers walking as close a I can to their killing zone and slapping my kayak paddle on the water till my hands blister. Nobody gets hurt and no laws are broken.


----------



## wannabe (Dec 24, 2007)

Took a friend out today in the same general area and we landed 11 smallies in a couple of hours. 9 where small and I caught 1 @16.25" and 1 @ 16.75". River was moving fast but the big ones are in there if you know where to look.


----------



## chrism1367 (Aug 11, 2012)

Went to cascade today and was talking to Justin? Dustin? Sorry I'm terrible with names. I had the uellow shirt on. Was walking back up river to leave and I saw two "refugees" cast netting with a big five gallon bucket in the river and an older guy up on the bank. Looked like he was the lookout or something. I really wanted to stop and take a pic but decided I didn't want to start anything. They looked at me for a sec and kept right on cast netting. Its hard to believe the rangers don't do anything about that. 

Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rodbender2014 (May 18, 2014)

I wish they would I have seen a group at the gorge doing it and down in kent actually the last 3 times I went I ran in to a group of them and the last time they went ahead and casted in a whole I was trying to fish so I just left before we all got wet and I'm from nc and not real sure on the regulations for it up here


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

chrism1367 said:


> Went to cascade today and was talking to Justin? Dustin? Sorry I'm terrible with names. I had the uellow shirt on. Was walking back up river to leave and I saw two "refugees" cast netting with a big five gallon bucket in the river and an older guy up on the bank. Looked like he was the lookout or something. I really wanted to stop and take a pic but decided I didn't want to start anything. They looked at me for a sec and kept right on cast netting. Its hard to believe the rangers don't do anything about that.
> 
> Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app



Chris it was nice to meet you on the river Saturday. It was a slow day for my buddy and I, landed only one smallie on a big joshy and a small largemouth on a spinnerbait. I didn't spot anyone keeping illegal fish this trip, although the fishing still struggled.










Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dholmes (Jun 29, 2014)

Was just down there today, they were everywhere cast net fishing. Unbelievable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## homerun (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm a public official representing Summit County. Reading the reports of cast net fishing really bothers me. I kayaked this area earlier this year and it's beautiful. The next time someone observes someone using a cast net and keeping game fish, please PM me and I will attempt to have the appropriate law enforcement intervene.


----------



## BIG JOHNSON (Aug 31, 2005)

Why wouldn't the ODNR do anything about this? If they are allowing this to go on without doing anything about it they should be ashamed. I don't care if your feeding your family or not, this is an illegal action. If the legal "citizen" did this we would be ticketed for sure. I think if you have seen this action taking place, you should immediately contact the ODNR. If you come to this country, you should follow the rules! 

Sent from my C811 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## chrism1367 (Aug 11, 2012)

homerun said:


> I'm a public official representing Summit County. Reading the reports of cast net fishing really bothers me. I kayaked this area earlier this year and it's beautiful. The next time someone observes someone using a cast net and keeping game fish, please PM me and I will attempt to have the appropriate law enforcement intervene.


They already have been doing it. By the time we pm you and you actually read it I'm sure they'll be gone by then. How about just posting a number or where to call directly?

Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

